# Am I feeding my 4month Lab enough?



## Abby M (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi, this is my first post. We have a 4month yellow lab and I'm not sure we are feeding enough. He is very lean looking, not "puppylike" at all but he is 19kg already. He was the littlest in the litter.
I have asked the vet and they say he is fine on the feed he is on (which is 4.5 cups a day spread over 3 feeds) until he is a year and the feed website says he should be moving on to adolescent formula, confused I certainly am. The website also says he should have, between 4-6 months, up to 6 cups at day.
How can I know I am feeding him the "correct amount"?
Any advise would be gratefully received, thanks


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I am no expert but you have to watch out for lads they can get chubby when i had my gsd she was getting 3 cups a day as an adult 
what kind of food are you feeding some of the better brands you give less to them 
jamie


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

When it comes to a dogs weight always heed your vets advice. The 1 year is about right for the transition to an adult formula. The metabolism changes about that time and the puppy food now has too many calories. The guidelines on the packages are always set on the high end....I think they believe all dogs herd cattle or sheep all day long and need the energy!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

TooneyDogs said:


> When it comes to a dogs weight always heed your vets advice. The 1 year is about right for the transition to an adult formula. The metabolism changes about that time and the puppy food now has too many calories. The guidelines on the packages are always set on the high end....I think they believe all dogs herd cattle or sheep all day long and need the energy!


LOL. They want to sell you more food.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Can you easily feel his ribs? Can you see them SLIGHTLY at an angle? 

Can you easily feel his backbone?

If you stand above him, does his waist tuck in toward the back end?

If so, he's a perfect weight.

If you can easily SEE his backbone, he's too thin.

If you can EASILY see his ribs or they protrude so see each individual one, he's too thin.

If his waist doesn't tuck in toward the end, he's too heavy. 

 You're the best judge of if your dog is being fed too much or too little


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Some labs will always be lean. Molly is just starting to fill out. (She's 1-1/2 years old.)

Go with your vet's recommendations and your own observations - not the feeding guide on the bag or on websites.

A lab on the slightly lean side is MUCH better off than one that's too chunky.


----------



## pat_in_az (Jan 18, 2009)

I think at 4 months, we were feeding Maggie roughly 5 cups of food a day. Now at 7 months, we feed her 6 cups a day.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

pat_in_az said:


> I think at 4 months, we were feeding Maggie roughly 5 cups of food a day. Now at 7 months, we feed her 6 cups a day.


holy moly...thats a lot of food!...what breed of dog do you have


----------



## pat_in_az (Jan 18, 2009)

pugmom said:


> holy moly...thats a lot of food!...what breed of dog do you have


Maggie is a Lab.

Being a big girl inherently (Her pop was 130lbs), she sprouted quickly. A number of vets told us that we would have to feed her a little more to support her structure. She just broke 7 months on the 12th of January and weighs 77 pounds. Her ribs are palpable and there is a definitive break in her hip line. Due to the switch in her food (from a lower quality to Natural Balance), I'll most likely be cutting her back slightly in the coming future.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

my dog is aprox 6 months. and weighs 42lbs..and she eats 4 cups a day. 2 for breakfast and 2 at supper....


----------



## babydmnc (Dec 8, 2008)

It really depends on the food you are feeding your pup as their guidelines vary. I am feeding my coonhound mix (7 months- 40 pounds) about 3-3.5 cups a day and my choc lab (5 months- 45 pounds) about 4-4.5 cups a day. I feed Wellness Puppy to both.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I feed my 55lb 10mo APBT ..2 cups a day of TOTW....she also get treats though out the day for training


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

Abby M said:


> Hi, this is my first post. We have a 4month yellow lab and I'm not sure we are feeding enough. He is very lean looking, not "puppylike" at all but he is 19kg already. He was the littlest in the litter.
> I have asked the vet and they say he is fine on the feed he is on (which is 4.5 cups a day spread over 3 feeds) until he is a year and the feed website says he should be moving on to adolescent formula, confused I certainly am. The website also says he should have, between 4-6 months, up to 6 cups at day.
> How can I know I am feeding him the "correct amount"?
> Any advise would be gratefully received, thanks


Hi, Depending on your pup breeding. You find their is 2 breed standards, show and working. Show are more chunky and working is more leaner. I wouldn't worry so much.

you should move your pup over slowly around 6 months onto adult food, feed 3 times aday. Labrador bones at this age are soft, it's wise not to let them jump about to much while they are growing. Especially on the black leg hip joints. 

Which Web site you visiting? here one that give you loads of help and advice about labradors

http://www.labradorforums.co.uk/forums-viewforum.html

Regards Pam


----------



## pat_in_az (Jan 18, 2009)

Pam,

As a quick aside, when is it safe to start letting your lab jump around and run around.

We took Maggie (7months) to the dog park this weekend and she had a BLAST running around with the other dogs and isn't really showing any soreness but I do know how sensitive their hips can be and would want to avoid any damage. 

Is running in a field ok?


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

pat_in_az said:


> Pam,
> 
> *As a quick aside, when is it safe to start letting your lab jump around and run around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

pat_in_az said:


> Pam,
> 
> As a quick aside, when is it safe to start letting your lab jump around and run around.
> 
> ...


I'm not Pam, but I'll give you my 2 cents. 

If your lab is running on a _relatively level surface with few obstructions that would require sharp turns_, you can leave it to her. Keep an eye on her and if she flattens out, take her out of the situation as soon as possible.

Labs get so excited with other dogs that sometimes running around with a new bunch - in a park or anyplace else - could be problematic. Running and playing around with one or two dogs that she knows is usually OK. Again if she flattens out, end the activity. 

Running on any significant incline or slope, and especially jumping, is absolutely out until she is at least a year old. Walking *slowly *on a *slight *incline is OK at 7 months, but don't overdo it.


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

Poly said:


> I'm not Pam, but I'll give you my 2 cents.
> 
> If your lab is running on a _*relatively level surface with few obstructions that would require sharp turns*_, you can leave it to her. Keep an eye on her and if she flattens out, take her out of the situation as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake Poole (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with Pugmom that sounds like alot of food for a 4 month old Lab.

Jake


----------

